# Best concert you’ve been to



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey guys, just thought id start this thread for any music lovers out there!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Let me say Zac brown band at fenway park! 3 times and id go 1000 more times


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Great thread! I think the best time I ever had at a concert was Korn/Rob Zombie, the Freak on a leash tour. I think it was in 99.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Badass! any moshing for ya? Haha


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Badass! any moshing for ya? Haha


Definitely was back then, and crowdsurfing! The most intense mosh pit I ever seen though was Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Definitely was back then, and crowdsurfing! The most intense mosh pit I ever seen though was Rage Against The Machine.


Oh hell yeah! I bet.. their intense


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

I gotta love the country girls tho.. it was a good one night stand haha


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I actually went on a kick back in 99-02ish where that's all I did was go to concerts every weekend. It was literally the only thing I did lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Yup.. sporting events and concerts were my life for awhile. Miss the days when i had all that time on my hands


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yup.. sporting events and concerts were my life for awhile. Miss the days when i had all that time on my hands


Yes time, and energy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Come on powerball! Lol


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2020)

Not really a concert...but best performance? Tim Conway and Harvey Korman.

Best musical concert? Elton John, many years ago.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Not really a concert...but best performance? Tim Conway and Harvey Korman.
> 
> Best musical concert? Elton John, many years ago.


Fan of Elton John.. conway and korman i have no clue haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Google here i come


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Okay. Comedians lol


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 2, 2020)

Janis Joplin BEFORE she was with Big Brother and the Holding Co...Cream...the Band...and Richard Pyror...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Richard pryor! One of my favs!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Hear no evil see no evil


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 2, 2020)

OMG.. To have seen Janis. And Cream before Clapton became his own thing.

Most memorable::
Marilyn Manson. Back in late 90's. Got in a fight with a chick wearing ICP garb who slammed her big butt into me while she was "moshing". Then got into a verbal disagreement with a preacher outside, who got arrested for spitting at me. 

Indianapolis Jazz festival. Bruce Hornsby and Chris Isaak. Got all kinds of crazy because I was there dancing in a silver flapper style fringed dress. Pulled on stage, and filmed by local news stations.

Regrets::
Didn't go see Robin Williams when he was doing his college tour, then he died a few months later.
Same for Sam Kinison and Richard Pryor.
Amy Winehouse.
Nirvana.
And soooo much 60's music that is before my time. I would have gone to Woodstock.

-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> OMG.. To have seen Janis. And Cream before Clapton became his own thing.
> 
> Most memorable::
> Marilyn Manson. Back in late 90's. Got in a fight with a chick wearing ICP garb who slammed her big butt into me while she was "moshing". Then got into a verbal disagreement with a preacher outside, who got arrested for spitting at me.
> ...


Omg! Are u married?? Hahaha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 2, 2020)

LOL  Marriage is an evil thing, I did it twice and now I just chose to "live in sin".. 

I had a real "bad" wild streak for about 10 years. But good times. 

-Meg


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Richard pryor! One of my favs!


So so good in person...him and George Carlin were my personal favorites...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Omg! Words u cant say... haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

None of them on here lmao


----------



## ms4x4grrl (Apr 2, 2020)

Gotta say...Prince in 97 outdoor ampitheater in Denver was Amazing. But more recently Def Leppard, Poison and Tesla in 2017 . Hell of a lot of fun!!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Fan of Elton John.. conway and korman i have no clue haha


Oh man, you have missed a classic...The Carol Burnett Show. This is one of the Conway/Korman skits most remembered. If you laugh at this, I highly recommend you search for more from that show.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

ms4x4grrl said:


> Gotta say...Prince in 97 outdoor ampitheater in Denver was Amazing. But more recently Def Leppard, Poison and Tesla in 2017 . Hell of a lot of fun!!


That was before he was the artist formally known as prince?


----------



## ms4x4grrl (Apr 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That was before he was the artist formally known as prince?


After, actually. He was So talented!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 2, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> OMG.. To have seen Janis. And Cream before Clapton became his own thing.
> 
> Most memorable::
> Marilyn Manson. Back in late 90's. Got in a fight with a chick wearing ICP garb who slammed her big butt into me while she was "moshing". Then got into a verbal disagreement with a preacher outside, who got arrested for spitting at me.
> ...



You are so right about Clapton still being with Cream and Ginger Baker was the drummer...but check this out...I was born and raised in San Francisco...and one night (before The Fillmore Auditorium opened) Janis was appearing at the Carousel Ballroom...opening for Dan Hicks and His Hot Licks...the stage was a platform about a foot high...there was this hippie chick sitting on the platform...smokin a joint. Never one to miss a chance, I sat down and offered her some of my tequila...she says in a gravelly voice "oh hell no! try this", so we sat there and smoked and drank Southern Comfort until the show started...and now you know the rest of the story...yep


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh man, you have missed a classic...The Carol Burnett Show. This is one of the Conway/Korman skits most remembered. If you laugh at this, I highly recommend you search for more from that show.


Hahaha good watch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

This may be my last post ever.. if so its been fun lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

ms4x4grrl said:


> After, actually. He was So talented!!


Hell yeah he was


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 2, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This may be my last post ever.. if so its been fun lol


Oh Hell NO!!! I got your back bud...I watched that video the whole way thru even tho I knew that monologue almost by heart and I still laughed... damn he was funny...might have put a warning on it tho...there are some people who will say this is a family forum...in that case...mind your kids... there's also adults on here...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 2, 2020)

Kids shouldn't own tortoises! Besides they wouldnt understand half the sh*t Tom says lmao


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 2, 2020)

Within Temptation. It was a smaller venue and like having a concert in your half finished basement. It was laid back, intimate, and people were well-behaved so they added to the show, rather than detract.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 2, 2020)

I sooo miss stuff like that. Carol Burnett show. Mama’s Family. The Smothers Brothers. Jim Stanford—another show I should have gone to.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 2, 2020)

Tim Conway being Vinton Harper before Vicki Lawrence had mamas family and it was still a routine on carols show. The Siamese elephants attached at the trunk? “Snorkel!!” I still laugh so hard at that stupid skit.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 2, 2020)

My favorite happened in August 1969 at the Atlantic Race Way a couple weeks before Woodstock. It was named The Alantic City Pop Festival. It was a 3 day festival That cost $15 for all 3 days. A Band called Aum opened it and they were great but never heard of them again. After them I don't remember the order or day they performed but Iron Butterfly, Chicago, Canned Heat, Procal Harum, Janis Joplin, The Chambers Brothers, Santana, Three Dog Night, Little Richard, Joe Cocker, Moody Blues, Sha Na Na, B B King, CCR, Booker T and the MGs, Dr John, and Jefferson Airplane. There were more but off the top of my head I can't remember.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> My favorite happened in August 1969 at the Atlantic Race Way a couple weeks before Woodstock. It was named The Alantic City Pop Festival. It was a 3 day festival That cost $15 for all 3 days. A Band called Aum opened it and they were great but never heard of them again. After them I don't remember the order or day they performed but Iron Butterfly, Chicago, Canned Heat, Procal Harum, Janis Joplin, The Chambers Brothers, Santana, Three Dog Night, Little Richard, Joe Cocker, Moody Blues, Sha Na Na, B B King, CCR, Booker T and the MGs, Dr John, and Jefferson Airplane. There were more but off the top of my head I can't remember.


Wow! You saw them all! I liked the Moody Blues.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 3, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! You saw them all! I liked the Moody Blues.


OMG! I thought I had seen a buncha groups...wow what fun...I was at the Monterrey Pop festival with Janis and Jimmie Hendrix...The Moodies wrote a song about my car called...Hiway Star...lololol


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 3, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> OMG! I thought I had seen a buncha groups...wow what fun...I was at the Monterrey Pop festival with Janis and Jimmie Hendrix...The Moodies wrote a song about my car called...Hiway Star...lololol


Oh...Joe Cocker...You are so beautiful tooo MEEEE..ha...those were my daze...what a great time to grow up...


----------



## Jan A (Mar 26, 2021)

ms4x4grrl said:


> Gotta say...Prince in 97 outdoor ampitheater in Denver was Amazing. But more recently Def Leppard, Poison and Tesla in 2017 . Hell of a lot of fun!!


Red Rocks is where it's at, IMHAO. It even makes Barry Manilow look good.

3 best concerts: David Sanborn, Earth Wind & Fire, & Pat Metheny (actually held at the Pepsi Center due to weather) 

Others: Chicago (1970, Indiana University the F*** Nixon tour); Chase (Butler University, early 70's); Jeff Lorber Fusion (opening act for Laine Garrett before they were famous)


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2021)

Sitting by the pond at night and listening to the bull frogs, tree frogs and crickets.


----------



## Ink (Mar 26, 2021)

Journey with Brian Adams opening...Rush signals tour, Screaming Trees and U2 there first tour. Those are a few


----------



## Krista S (Mar 26, 2021)

Madonna in Toronto maybe 15 years ago now. I was indifferent to going, but a friend convinced me. It was AMAZING!!


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 26, 2021)

It’s a close run thing, but it’s between Queen at Knebworth, UK (1986) and Bruce Springsteen at Wembley, UK when he was on stage for about 4 hours non stop.

Oh and a memorable Dire Straits concert where one of their guitarists was away because his wife had just given birth... the substitute was Eric Clapton!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 26, 2021)

JoesMum said:


> It’s a close run thing, but it’s between Queen at Knebworth, UK (1986) and Bruce Springsteen at Wembley, UK when he was on stage for about 4 hours non stop.
> 
> Oh and a memorable Dire Straits concert where one of their guitarists was away because his wife had just given birth... the substitute was Eric Clapton!


Not a bad substitute at all


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 26, 2021)

The WHO
And maybe this is a strange one, but the original BLUE MAN GROUP at the Luxor in Las Vegas years ago.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 26, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The WHO
> And maybe this is a strange one, but the original BLUE MAN GROUP at the Luxor in Las Vegas years ago.


I seen BMG at Fenway park awhile back ( my ex wanted to go) but it ended up being a pretty cool show.. end of the night i ended up with blue balls haha


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 26, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I seen BMG at Fenway park awhile back ( my ex wanted to go) but it ended up being a pretty cool show.. end of the night i ended up with blue balls haha


I've seen other troupes in Miami and in Sunrise. But the original group stands out for me.
Back then, I hadn't even heard of them.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 26, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Sitting by the pond at night and listening to the bull frogs, tree frogs and crickets.



Come on Yvonne!
You’ve NEVER been to a concert in your WHOLE life??? ?

The Stones?
PAUL MCCARTNEY?
The Who?
The Beach Boys???????
Anybody????......


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 26, 2021)

JoesMum said:


> It’s a close run thing, but it’s between Queen at Knebworth, UK (1986) and Bruce Springsteen at Wembley, UK when he was on stage for about 4 hours non stop.
> 
> Oh and a memorable Dire Straits concert where one of their guitarists was away because his wife had just given birth... the substitute was Eric Clapton!



JoesMum.....
You just became my FAVORITE!!!
YOU SAW QUEEN!?!??!!!!!
How did he sound!!!!!?
(Dumb question)
Tell me EVERYTHING!!!!!!!
Fat Bottom Girls must have been killer!!!!

Live Aid — still my favorite.
Went in to see Duran Duran and ThePower Station- 
CAME OUT SINGING AND IN LOVE WITH QUEEN!!! 
Best time my sister,dad and I ever had.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 27, 2021)

I already mentioned Elton John. But I've also seen the Carpenters, the Lettermen, and Harvey Korman and Tim Conway. Oh, and Victor Borge, and Jayne Torville and Christopher Dean, the Olympic ice dancing team that did 'Bolero'.

Yes, I know I am carbon dating myself! ?‍?


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 27, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> JoesMum.....
> You just became my FAVORITE!!!
> YOU SAW QUEEN!?!??!!!!!
> How did he sound!!!!!?
> ...


I saw Queen twice. Elland Road, Leeds and Knebworth. Freddie Mercury was an amazing showman. I was a Queen fan before Live Aid, Bohemian Rhapsody got me when it was first released. “We will rock you” at a huge venue was amazing. There are so many tracks in their catalogue that I love.

No matter how huge the audience Freddie held it enthralled and you felt much closer to the stage than you were.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 27, 2021)

Not really a concert, but a small Comedy Club in RVA- Saw Jeff Dunham before he went big. He had just come with Achmed.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 27, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> I already mentioned Elton John. But I've also seen the Carpenters, the Lettermen, and Harvey Korman and Tim Conway. Oh, and Victor Borge, and Jayne Torville and Christopher Dean, the Olympic ice dancing team that did 'Bolero'.
> 
> Yes, I know I am carbon dating myself! ?‍?



Victor Borge is my favorite!!!
That must have been some funny show.
I know and love everyone you mentioned on there and grew up with them!


----------



## Ahwahnee (Mar 27, 2021)

Really enjoyed reading the responses. I found out I would have more in common with you guys. I had a sweet time remembering the concerts that would come through the San Francisco Bay Area. 
Most memorable:
Tower of Power
Smokey Robinson
The Cure
Morrissey 
Depeche Mode
Sade
Janet Jackson
Marilyn Manson
Radiohead 
Earth, Wind & Fire
Stevie Wonder
The Roots
D’Angelo


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 28, 2021)

Ahwahnee said:


> Really enjoyed reading the responses. I found out I would have more in common with you guys. I had a sweet time remembering the concerts that would come through the San Francisco Bay Area.
> Most memorable:
> Tower of Power
> Smokey Robinson
> ...


OOH I saw Huey Lewis and the News on his Small World Tour and with the Tower of Power. WOW


----------



## Warren (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello everyone, just been enjoying reading about everyone concerts. My first would be "Prince-Purple Rain" had a wonderful time, partied my A** off. There was even a cat fight right be hide me. Been to many more over time. I've also seen Jerry Lee Lewis, Fat's Domino, Reba McEntire, Hall & Halts, Crystal Galye, Rascal Flatts, Low Cash, Prad Paisley, Gary Allen, Trace Atkins. When I retired, I took a part time job during security at concerts. Billy Joel 2 times, Train , met that gentleman in person. He just happened to using the urinal nest to me in a secured bathroom, we shared a few comments. There were two different times that I did security in the meet and greet room which was just out side the entertainers dressing room. One was Avril Lavigine, we had a few words. She commented me on my how good my Haddlebar mustache was. The second was with Fetty Wap, that was a trip. They were smoking so much "Weed" in their dressings room. I believe I was getting a contact buzz. And when the Baltimore Ravens won the Superbowl in 2001, The Baha Men came to our Parade and sang " Who Let the Dogs out"
They were all good times.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 28, 2021)

JoesDad and I did a lot of reminiscing about this last night. He agreed on the top choices I posted earlier, but others worth a mention...

U2
The Rolling Stones
Blondie
Paul Weller
Paul Simon
The Stranglers
Simple Minds
The Christians
Bryan Adams
Mark Knopfler
Meat Loaf...

we have seen quite a few over the years.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 28, 2021)

So many I can't chose - or remember - they were all fanatastic at the time.
Off the top of my head and in no particular order -
Meatloaf - 3 times - very entertaining.
Bruce Springsteen for the hours he was on stage
Bowie (twice)
Brian Adams - no frills rock and roll (3 or 4 times)
Alice Cooper
The Mission
The Cure
REM
U2
Bon Jovi (about 7 times!)
The Rolling Stones (3 times)
Deep Purple
Whitesnake (twice)
The Kinks
UFO
Thunder
Guns and Roses
Simple Minds
Big Country
Marillion
Michael Jackson
Thunder
All of which had great well known support acts - too numerous to mention!


----------



## Warren (Mar 28, 2021)

My wife seen Elvis Presley with her Father before we met.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 28, 2021)

I also went to a Tsunami Relief Concert in 2005 with a line up that included Eric Clapton, Craig David, Jools Holland, Kelly Jones of Stereophonics, Keane, Lulu ,Manic Street Preachers, Snow Patrol to name a few.
They only did a few numbers each but was so happy to see Clapton - I'd love to see him in his own right.


----------



## zovick (Mar 28, 2021)

How about this one? Harry Belafonte at Symphony Hall in Boston, 1958.
No mosh pit, though.

This was the first concert I ever attended.


----------



## zovick (Mar 28, 2021)

Or this one? Paul McCartney at Foxboro Stadium, Foxborough, MA, USA on July 26, 1990.

This is the most recent concert I have attended.


----------



## Warren (Mar 28, 2021)

zovick said:


> How about this one? Harry Belafonte at Symphony Hall in Boston, 1958.
> No mosh pit, though.


I recall the name, born late 1958


----------



## zovick (Mar 28, 2021)

Warren said:


> I recall the name, born late 1958


Harry Belafonte popularized calypso music in the US. He was very well-known in the 50's and 60's. He appeared at Carnegie Hall in NYC at least once.

His daughter, Shari Belafonte, was an actress and appeared in some TV shows and movies in the 80's and beyond.


----------



## TeamZissou (Mar 28, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> JoesMum.....
> You just became my FAVORITE!!!
> YOU SAW QUEEN!?!??!!!!!
> How did he sound!!!!!?
> ...



Doesn't appear that they played Fat Bottom Girls at that show. This was apparently Freddie's last time performing with the band. Crazy. 

So cool you you were there @JoesMum


----------



## zovick (Mar 28, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh...Joe Cocker...You are so beautiful tooo MEEEE..ha...those were my daze...what a great time to grow up...


Amen to that! Things were so easy and simple back then. My biggest worry was whether to do my homework or go out and play first and do the homework later. I always did the homework at some point, though.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 28, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I also went to a Tsunami Relief Concert in 2005 with a line up that included Eric Clapton, Craig David, Jools Holland, Kelly Jones of Stereophonics, Keane, Lulu ,Manic Street Preachers, Snow Patrol to name a few.
> They only did a few numbers each but was so happy to see Clapton - I'd love to see him in his own right.


My favorite remake was him redoing Leyla, but the song he wrote after his son died makes me tear up whenever I hear it. But never been to see him in concert.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 28, 2021)

zovick said:


> Harry Belafonte popularized calypso music in the US. He was very well-known in the 50's and 60's. He appeared at Carnegie Hall in NYC at least once.
> 
> His daughter, Shari Belafonte, was an actress and appeared in some TV shows and movies in the 80's and beyond.


DEY-OH, DEEEY-OH


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 28, 2021)

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad and I did a lot of reminiscing about this last night. He agreed on the top choices I posted earlier, but others worth a mention...
> 
> U2
> The Rolling Stones
> ...



And from the U.K.——

No Beatles members??
No Duran Duran???? ?
I’m shocked!!!!


----------



## Mother_of_Turtle (Mar 28, 2021)

Wu-Tang
Snoop Dog
Crosby Stills Nash
Fiona Apple
Rusted Root
Chevelle
Staind
Matt and Kim

*** Too young wish list** Zeppelin, Nirvana, Earth Wind and Fire, Talking Heads
***Future wish list*** Rainbow Kitten Surprise, Sylvan Esso


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh! How could I forget Reba?? I saw her while she still had the cast on her leg...didn't she fall off a stage somewhere?

I saw her in Louisville, KY at a huge national truck show.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 29, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And from the U.K.——
> 
> No Beatles members??
> No Duran Duran???? ?
> I’m shocked!!!!


Duran Duran really weren’t my thing. And the Beatles had packed up by the time I was of concert going age.


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 29, 2021)

Great thread! Prior to the pandemic my husband and I were at shows here in Philly a few times a month. Lots of punk most local. Some of my favorite bigger acts that I've seen are below, Iggy being #1. Biggest regret is not seeing Bowie in my lifetime.

Iggy Pop 
Neil Young
The Cult
The Cure
Poison 
Def Lepard
Cheap Trick
Buzzcocks 
Green Day
Stiff Little Fingers
Built to Spill
Wire
Descendents
Jawbreaker
Metallica
Helmet


----------



## wellington (Mar 29, 2021)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I sooo miss stuff like that. Carol Burnett show. Mama’s Family. The Smothers Brothers. Jim Stanford—another show I should have gone to.


Omg yes! That's when tv was good. Funny without having to be dirty or fowl mouthed and I fly the F word a lot.(requirement for Chicagoans lol)
Always watch them when I was a kid.


----------



## wellington (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm thinking my fav is way out there from the rest.
I had only went too a handful of concerts. 
All time fav was Johnny Cash. Family went when I was a kid. 
As an adult either Brian Setzer with Stray Cats or Don Ho. Don Ho twice lol.
My favorite music is oldies and rock lol


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 29, 2021)

I missed Extreme and Def Leppard off my list.


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 29, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> So many I can't chose - or remember - they were all fanatastic at the time.
> Off the top of my head and in no particular order -
> Meatloaf - 3 times - very entertaining.
> Bruce Springsteen for the hours he was on stage
> ...


Bowie twice!!! So jealous.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 29, 2021)

Sleppo said:


> Bowie twice!!! So jealous.


First time in a stadium in the early 80s with all the whistles and bells and a giant spider then later in a smaller indoor venue in the mid 90s
Fantastic both times !


----------



## Ahwahnee (Mar 29, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And from the U.K.——
> 
> No Beatles members??
> No Duran Duran???? ?
> I’m shocked!!!!


Oh you reminded me they played in Santa Clara California at Great America and everyone loved Rio!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 30, 2021)

I didn't go to a Def Leppard Concert as a teen but I did tape the simulcast on the radio for my buddies older brother who was at the show! I saw Def years later and marveled at what a solid group they are


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 30, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> First time in a stadium in the early 80s with all the whistles and bells and a giant spider then later in a smaller indoor venue in the mid 90s
> Fantastic both times !


He was certainly known for his showmanship!


----------



## Ben02 (Mar 30, 2021)

If I had a time machine I would definitely go back in time and see Hendrix play live.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 30, 2021)

zovick said:


> Or this one? Paul McCartney at Foxboro Stadium, Foxborough, MA, USA on July 26, 1990.
> 
> This is the most recent concert I have attended.


Oooh the old stadium.. gotta love those aluminum bench seats.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 30, 2021)

Ben02 said:


> If I had a time machine I would definitely go back in time and see Hendrix play live.


I would have loved to have seen Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin .


----------



## Danimal (Mar 30, 2021)

I've been to a lot of concerts and with a very few exceptions, I have enjoyed pretty much everyone. There was a Mister Mister concert in the 80's that was way too damn long, they ended every song with a long instrumental. A Robert Palmer concert, I was never a big fan to begin with. I saw Aerosmith 79-80ish before the first sober up and that concert was kind of flat, they were wasted 

2 concerts that has always stood out was ZZ Tops Eliminator tour. They played for like 3.5 hours and it never felt long. The second was Def Leopard Hysteria tour. Tesla opened and preformed excellently. The stage was in the round allowing for a good view of how Rick was playing those drums with one arm and I got to see Steve play one more time before his death. It just rocked.


----------



## zovick (Mar 30, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oooh the old stadium.. gotta love those aluminum bench seats.


Yes, it did get a bit cool on those seats by the end of the night even in late July.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 30, 2021)

I once saw the Beach Boys and have seen many other groups since. It was weird because I'm not that much into that type of music. But there was so much excitement in the air from the people there that I've never forgotten it.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 30, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I once saw the Beach Boys and have seen many other groups since. It was weird because I'm not that much into that type of music. But there was so much excitement in the air from the people there that I've never forgotten it.



Their excitement was probably from the weed. ?


----------



## Ben02 (Apr 1, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I would have loved to have seen Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin .


They would be amazing to see live!!


----------



## AZGirl (Apr 4, 2021)

Gave Willie Nelson a rose back in late 70s. Bob Seger, Devo ?, Crosby Stills Nash, Rod Stewart, Jackson Browne, Many Gordon Lightfoot, James Taylor, Moody Blues, Stevie Nicks, & blessed to have seen Leon Russell & Elton John together before Leon passed, Third Day a few times.

love all kinds of music, except rap and real heavy metal. Would def go see Zak Brown Band. Like old country mostly w Zak being an exception in new.

I pick music based on mood.


----------



## Alecks (Apr 22, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kids shouldn't own tortoises! Besides they wouldnt understand half the sh*t Tom says lmao


Is 14 too young to have a tortoise?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 22, 2021)

Alecks said:


> Is 14 too young to have a tortoise?


Depends on the adults who are supporting you! If they read the care sheet and are willing to assist so it is properly done then 14 is fine! Lots on TFO with parents and kids!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Depends on the adults who are supporting you! If they read the care sheet and are willing to assist so it is properly done then 14 is fine! Lots on TFO with parents and kids!


Hey happy birthday dude!


----------



## Alecks (Apr 22, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Depends on the adults who are supporting you! If they read the care sheet and are willing to assist so it is properly done then 14 is fine! Lots on TFO with parents and kids!


My mom doesn't know anything about RT's lol, I take care of him by myself and I'm 14. I did a lot of research before I got him though. I read the care sheet and a lot of other things on here.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Apr 22, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Depends on the adults who are supporting you! If they read the care sheet and are willing to assist so it is properly done then 14 is fine! Lots on TFO with parents and kids!



Happy Birthday Blackdog!!!!!
Hope your wife has good plans for you both! 
Don’t get carried away though, at your age you’d probably break a hip! ????????


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2021)

#1. The Cure. Dodger Stadium. 1990.

The Cure again a couple of years ago at the Hollywood Bowl. They still got it.
Offspring in '95.
Presidents of the United States of America in '95.
Van Helen, WITH Diamond Dave, a few years ago.
KISS a couple years ago.
Depeche Mode a few years ago.
Duran Duran at Jimmy Kimmel, and again at Hollywood Bowl.
Niel Diamond several times. Always amazing.
Imagine Dragons a few years ago.

One of my favorites are the Flashback 80's concerts hosted by Richard Blade. They get a bunch of 80's bands together and each plays a few of their most memorable songs. Berlin, OMD, ABC, General Public, The Flirts, Drama Rama, Bow Wow Wow, Howard Jones, Human League, Men at Work, Psych Furs, Spandau Ballet, Marc Almond...


----------



## Jan A (Apr 22, 2021)

Alecks said:


> My mom doesn't know anything about RT's lol, I take care of him by myself and I'm 14. I did a lot of research before I got him though. I read the care sheet and a lot of other things on here.


You sound pretty responsible, & it's admirable you've done your homework. My concerns are always that some parents don't understand the tort care required & don't help when their kid asks for help. But I applaud you for your interest, & with luck, you might be one of those 75 yr. old ladies with a 61 yr. old tort. Yahoo!!


----------



## Mother_of_Turtle (Apr 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> #1. The Cure. Dodger Stadium. 1990.
> 
> The Cure again a couple of years ago at the Hollywood Bowl. They still got it.
> Offspring in '95.
> ...


Tom! You are the FIRST person I've ever known who likes Presidents of the United States of America!! So awesome!! Dune Buggy!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Apr 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> #1. The Cure. Dodger Stadium. 1990.
> 
> The Cure again a couple of years ago at the Hollywood Bowl. They still got it.
> Offspring in '95.
> ...



I knew I liked you Tom! ?
Those were ALL of my favorites!
I would have loved to see Van Halen though..back in the 80s. When Roth used to JUMP off the drum set AND do a split before landing! Must have been one heck of a show!


----------



## Alecks (Apr 22, 2021)

off topic but i got suspended from school today


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2021)

Mother_of_Turtles said:


> Tom! You are the FIRST person I've ever known who likes Presidents of the United States of America!! So awesome!! Dune Buggy!


One of my favorite bands to this day. Concert was fantastic, and I wish they had done more. "Millions of peaches, peaches for me."


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I knew I liked you Tom! ?
> Those were ALL of my favorites!
> I would have loved to see Van Halen though..back in the 80s. When Roth used to JUMP off the drum set AND do a split before landing! Must have been one heck of a show!


So many good songs back then. It just wasn't Van Halen without Dave. I just never cared for Sammy's voice.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Apr 23, 2021)

Alecks said:


> off topic but i got suspended from school today



? can I ask why?


----------



## Alecks (Apr 23, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ? can I ask why?


yeah... i punched a girl after she was talking crap and pushed me.. yet she doesn't get in trouble and I do. I got two days OOSS and one day ISS. she got half a day ISS


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Apr 23, 2021)

Alecks said:


> yeah... i punched a girl after she was talking crap and pushed me.. yet she doesn't get in trouble and I do. I got two days OOSS and one day ISS. she got half a day ISS



Wow. That stinks!
Next time maybe just let her talk cr*p and walk away? 
No pushing no pinching or punching.
(Ok.... MAYBE you could turn around and yell back , “ you’re such a baby! Don’t have any friends unless you spread gossip?
and rumors?” 
“You know they ONLY like you because you make stuff up!” “NERD!” —
(Or how you guys say things now a days.)..?

It’s not worth your schooling. 
You will find out years later that she ruined your good record. 
AND! ... led you down a road that you wish you never took.!!!
I know this sounds like a bunch of.......s**t,
But TRUST ME!!.... when you are a little bit older you’ll say to yourself . 
“Man! I could have turned out to be an inmate rather than a police officer!” 

Then hunt this girl down and find something to give her 60 tickets for!!! (Fill your quota on her butt alone!)??

Wishing you luck! ??


----------



## Alecks (Apr 23, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow. That stinks!
> Next time maybe just let her talk cr*p and walk away?
> No pushing no pinching or punching.
> (Ok.... MAYBE you could turn around and yell back , “ you’re such a baby! Don’t have any friends unless you spread gossip?
> ...


thank you I will try to take your advice... but I'm not going to be a cop, I'm gonna be a Marine Biologist!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Apr 23, 2021)

Alecks said:


> thank you I will try to take your advice... but I'm not going to be a cop, I'm gonna be a Marine Biologist!



Ooooooo!!!!!
That’s great too!!!!
Ok... so don’t let this B....
Ruin your good standing for college.
You’re almost there!
Hang on a bit longer and YOU WILL NEVER SEE HER AGAIN!! ?


----------



## Jan A (Apr 23, 2021)

Alecks said:


> thank you I will try to take your advice... but I'm not going to be a cop, I'm gonna be a Marine Biologist!


One of the most fascinating things I learned in growing up was that all the kids who were in the country club set or the "in crowd" growing up were just little dweebs when they got out of high school, just like us poor schleps who grew up with them all those years. That little harpy you collided w/yesterday is going to run into a much bigger harpy. They always, always do.


----------

